# Water temps when the flatty bite starts



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Wondering if there is a magic number in water temps when the flathead go on the prowl...start biting.
Was out yesterday and water temp was mostly 53-54 degrees.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

60 degrees is when i start targeting them shallow with traditional flathead methods. but we have caught over 20 already with vibes and cut bait. one was over 50 lbs, only had the 50 lb digtial scale and it bottomed it out. and a few 30s and 40s just got to no their winter holes. they will eat all year long.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

32lbs


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

WOW ducky...WOW!!!


----------



## jmackey84 (May 15, 2010)

Hopefully north east water get up there quick, Want my first flathead this year but I don't have a boat so I'm bank fishing


----------

